# Anaheim Streetcar Moving Forward?



## Anderson (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.ocregister.com/news/anaheim-374115-city-streetcars.html

This is incidentally connected to the X-Train bit as well, but apparently Anaheim is looking at a streetcar connection from the Fullerton Amtrak/Metrolink station to Disneyland. This apparently came from a pair of competing proposals where they ditched the Monorail idea.

This line is particularly interesting because of the traffic it might draw to the Surfliners and so forth, as well as options for the X-Train folks to pitch "reverse tourism". The Surfliner stuff is particularly interesting, as it could concievably allow folks to book a Disneyland vacation from anywhere in SoCal and avoid the parking fees at those hotels.


----------



## Paulus (Oct 17, 2012)

Not from the Fullerton station, but from the new ARTIC station that they're building across from the Honda Center/Pond. There's already a couple buses from the Anaheim station, but not too terribly much which is annoying. Also annoying is that the plan apparently involves adding an additional lane which will not be reserved for transit but will be mixed traffic.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 17, 2012)

How far is the ARTIC center from FUL?


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Oct 17, 2012)

Anderson said:


> How far is the ARTIC center from FUL?


Within reach of the current Anaheim station. It is the Anaheim ARTIC station, so it it meant to serve the actual city.


----------



## Paulus (Oct 17, 2012)

Anderson said:


> How far is the ARTIC center from FUL?


7 or 8 miles, it will be the next stop south of Fullerton, replacing the current Anaheim station.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Oct 17, 2012)

Paulus said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > How far is the ARTIC center from FUL?
> ...


Only 5 miles, actually.


----------



## afigg (Oct 24, 2012)

Saw this on the Railway Age news updates: "Anaheim City Council OKs streetcar proposal".



> The Anaheim, Calif., City Council, in a split 3-2 vote, has advanced a 3.2-mile streetcar plan that would serve, among other points, the original Disneyland.


A 3-2 vote says that political support is not that deep, so this streetcar project is likely to face many hurdles before it might get built. Although if the Disney company really wants it, I would think the streetcar would get built.


----------

